# Fire victim Coimbra



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Folks

An English man called Mark was found badly burned after the fires, he is around 40 years old & he barely survived.

He was picked up by an ambulance from Seia & is now in Coimbra Hospital.

Can anyone help identify him please?

Please feel free to share this post anywhere you like.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Folks
> 
> An English man called Mark was found badly burned after the fires, he is around 40 years old & he barely survived.
> 
> ...


TM I have contacted a friend in the UK who has a very large following on Facebook and Twitter and asked her to help out. Please let me know if you hear any updates from your end and I'll do likewise.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

JohnBoy said:


> TM I have contacted a friend in the UK who has a very large following on Facebook and Twitter and asked her to help out. Please let me know if you hear any updates from your end and I'll do likewise.


Thanks meu amigo....... will do.

My guess is he's either new to the area or travelling through it but am told he's badly burned (hence no photo), blind (not sure if that's permanent or not) & (presumably) unable to communicate........ 

I'm only getting the info 2nd hand so am not 100% on how accurate the details are.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Thanks meu amigo....... will do.
> 
> My guess is he's either new to the area or travelling through it but am told he's badly burned (hence no photo), blind (not sure if that's permanent or not) & (presumably) unable to communicate........
> 
> I'm only getting the info 2nd hand so am not 100% on how accurate the details are.


I've just received a message from the UK to say he had now been identified. I'm waiting for more info.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

any further news JB?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> any further news JB?


I'm afraid not Siobhán. I asked a relative to get it out there and she posted it on Facebook. Within minutes she came back to me to say that somebody else had already posted and that the chap had been identified. I asked for more details and this morning she has replied to say that all that was said was that he had been identified now.

I have no idea how to use Facebook. For the rest of you that do, can someone do a search to find that particular post. Can you even search it like you do a Google search? I'm clueless when it comes to social media! 

If the poor chap has relatives or friends who are here, being in Coimbra I am able to offer any support that they may need.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

a further source of ACTIVE fires in Portugal with a map link with each, 
Ocorrências Ativas


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

trying to track down more details. But apparently his address is know and his dogs 

"they found his identity and home plus dogs"
any other details are proving elusive


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> I'm afraid not Siobhán. I asked a relative to get it out there and she posted it on Facebook. Within minutes she came back to me to say that somebody else had already posted and that the chap had been identified. I asked for more details and this morning she has replied to say that all that was said was that he had been identified now.
> 
> I have no idea how to use Facebook. For the rest of you that do, can someone do a search to find that particular post. Can you even search it like you do a Google search? I'm clueless when it comes to social media!
> 
> If the poor chap has relatives or friends who are here, being in Coimbra I am able to offer any support that they may need.


*Mark comes from Quinta Chao de Homen on border of Oliver's. Neighbours are caring for dogs and a friend has been found. Safe Communities Portugal are aware and ready to liase with British Consulate. 

*


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> *Mark comes from Quinta Chao de Homen on border of Oliver's. Neighbours are caring for dogs and a friend has been found. Safe Communities Portugal are aware and ready to liase with British Consulate.
> 
> *


Thanks for the update Siobhán.


----------

